# Mapasaiyo man



## AskLang

What in English is *Mapasaiyo man* as in

*Mapasaiyo man ang lahat sa mundong ito...*

Salamat po ng marami.


----------



## DotterKat

This line is somewhat poetic so I will keep my translation true to that tone:

Though everything in this world _*be rendered unto you*_.....
Even though all in this world may be yours....
Though you may possess everything in this world....
Though you may own all in this world...

My preference is the first alternative I gave since mapasaiyo, by virtue of the prefix mapa- connotes some involuntary component in the action taking place, that is, somebody may "give" or render great riches at the feet of this person (let's say with a large inheritance).  The last three alternatives I gave do not necessarily give the same tone as the Tagalog text, in that they could be interpreted to mean that the person merited great wealth by the sweat of his or her own brow.


----------



## AskLang

Thank you so muh DotterKat!


----------

